# Production schedule sheet



## agreatstitch (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a pretty good excel spreadsheet that helps me keep up with new orders and due dates. What I'm looking for is a system with calendar and checklist. For example job xyz: date ordered, deposit received, product ordered, product received, artwork sent, artwork approved, screens burned, setup and printed, folded, counted and boxed, invoiced complete and paid. 

I have tried teecal but it just takes to long to set up each order. I'm looking for software or spreadsheets. Also if I'm missing anything. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kimberlydp (Sep 28, 2015)

I would love to know if you found a system that you liked. Currently our graphic artist keeps a spreadsheet log that is a little more general than what you describe in your post. I've been trying to talk my boss into obtaining a huge white board so that we can essentially use the contents of the excel spreadsheet so that it is visible to all of the staff so it can help all members have a "big picture" of the production schedule. The shop is really not large enough to warrant paying for a high dollar software system that has features we just aren't ready for. I would love to see photos of other's production boards and systems in place if they don't mind sharing. I love seeing how others organize workflow as I'm always finding there is always room to improve and evolve constantly!


----------



## nikhiljoseph (Jan 8, 2016)

agreatstitch said:


> I have a pretty good excel spreadsheet that helps me keep up with new orders and due dates. What I'm looking for is a system with calendar and checklist. For example job xyz: date ordered, deposit received, product ordered, product received, artwork sent, artwork approved, screens burned, setup and printed, folded, counted and boxed, invoiced complete and paid.
> 
> I have tried teecal but it just takes to long to set up each order. I'm looking for software or spreadsheets. Also if I'm missing anything.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Technology has improved we should think of software which is affordable and can give better solution. Software like Apptivo with good customer service can help you to develop and keep system in place. Visit Apptivo website. Ask help from customer service to know better.
It's the way how i had installed software for my business. It saves time and monitor you work follow easily.


----------



## Bigmoish (May 22, 2016)

johnconvoy said:


> we've been using Printavo for quite a while and it works well. keeps us non-tech folks knowing whats due and when


Hey,

Curious to hear how Printavo is working for you. Its an option im looking at but not sure to make the move  there are so many options to sift through!


----------



## jjsegura (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi,
Try Cowbird by Symbiont Technologies.


----------



## ApparelSourcing (Jul 24, 2015)

We use a pre defined performa and call in "Time and Action Plan". 

Sent from my QMobile Z8 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

If you use Microsoft Office 365's SharePoint on line, this would be pretty easy to implement as a custom list. You could have different views, including a calendar view and the built in workflows could even be configured to send out email reminders and/or approval requests. Best of all, it is online, so accessible anywhere you have Internet access from multiple types of devices.


----------



## ChristineRice (Sep 5, 2016)

Printavo would work.


----------

